# A Tale of a Butterfly Collector



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

Greeting one and all and thank you for stopping by.

It's been a long while since I painted anything, but I hopefully will be able to overcome that and start to paint and re learn many techniques and progress to the level I was before my accident (injuring my Shoulder and Depth Perception - how cool I get to learn to see again :ireful2 

So first up is my collection of Orcs and Goblins that I painted lately, the majority of the work is dry brushes and inks with small details picked out here and there, nothing majorly intricate but aiming for a good table top standard.

Black Orc BSB - Needs some Dark Green Washes to get his skin tone darker










Big 'Uns and BSB










Trolls










Trolls Rear Rank










Trolls Front Rank










WIP Night Goblin Regiment










WIP Squig Herd


















Fanatics - I use these as regimental spacers for the Night Goblins and Squig Herds as otherwise the units look for to regimented.










WIP Orc 'Great' Shaman










Still to paint for the army

Orc Big Boar Boss
Goblin Wolf Boss
2x 5 Wolf Riders
3x Wolf Chariots
2x Mangler Squigs
2x Rock Lobba
Arachnarok Spider (with all the options)

Also on the Painting Table

Angels of Vigilance (Dark Angels Successor Chapter)

Group Shot










Librarian 










Dreadnought










'Deathwing'










Landspeeder WIP










Scouts WIP










Close up of Colour Scheme










Still to paint for this army

Belial Counts as
5 x Deathwing
10x Heavy Weapons
10x Scouts
Deathwing Command Squad

Also I have a Malifaux Crew that I am working on which includes

Mei Feng
Emberling
3x Union Miners
3x Rail Workers
Kang
Rail Golem

Comments and Criticisms more than welcome


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

Also thought that I'd throw up images of my Flames of War collection which have remained untouched for a long time (I keep getting flakk about unpainted models)










Currently consists of;

5 Tiger IE
Panzergrenadier Platoon
10.5cm Artillery Battery

Also need to purchase 
2x Armoured Sd Kfz 7/1 (quad 2cm) Half Tracks
3x Motorcycle MG (plus infantry representation)
3x Panzerwerfer 42 (armoured rocket launcher battery)


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

Some pretty cool stuff, good solid execution on everything. 

My only niggle would be the Trolls, while they are very nicely painted they do seem to all join together into a big green lump, maybe try to break up the green somehow to make each model more distinct within the group. 

Great stuff!


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

normtheunsavoury said:


> Some pretty cool stuff, good solid execution on everything.
> 
> My only niggle would be the Trolls, while they are very nicely painted they do seem to all join together into a big green lump, maybe try to break up the green somehow to make each model more distinct within the group.
> 
> Great stuff!


Thank you for commenting, I know what you mean with the trolls, I also think that it is also my camera somewhat, I do plan on basing them at some point and am hoping that the mix of dead grass, rubble and snow will break up the block of colour somehow.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

normtheunsavoury said:


> Some pretty cool stuff, good solid execution on everything.
> 
> My only niggle would be the Trolls, while they are very nicely painted they do seem to all join together into a big green lump, maybe try to break up the green somehow to make each model more distinct within the group.
> 
> Great stuff!


I'd add to that a spot color might do the trick for the trolls. Something like a blue, or a red that stands out from the green but still ties the unit together while adding in some detail to them.

It doesn't have to be anything major like, say all their spiny bits, but perhaps on their claws, tongues and eyes to help those stand out a bit and give the models a little more variance.


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

I'll see how my shoulder is after work and attempt to give the mouths some more attention either a dark red or purple and take it from there, i'll also try to get a more focused photigraph of the detail. Will alsi be working on my Tomb Kings so may get some photos of those guys up on here as well.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Nice to see more Flames of War on here. Those 5 tigers give you a very good starting point, but tigers have been nerfed slightly with the release of the Market Garden book and all that AT15 available to the allies now. They are still some bad ass models though.


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

Cheers Khorne, I actually hve a 1780 point list that I frequently use, just none of it is painted. I only know one person who plays and he has a soviet tankovoy force so AT isn't my issue but the vast numerical advantage he has over me


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

Well decided that rather than doing the trolls I'll try and get the rest of the OnG army to a similar stanard so the first of the two mangler squigs, small amount of GS work on the Night Goblin (filled in hole where the second manglers foot goes and put some chains across)


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

Sorry for double post (phone updates) but since I was working with red started work on Mei Feng's Emberling


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Love the multi colored nature of the squig squad. Where is that mini above from?


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

Its an Emberling (Mei Feng's totem) from Malifaux. Its supposed to be made from embers and smoke so need to highlight the flame details and shade the recesses down to coal. Also going to try a lava base


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

Right then, work on Tomb Kings under way

Necroknights










Casket of Souls










Warsphinx 1










Warsphinx 2


----------

